# Ozark Miniatures



## bancroft (Mar 8, 2016)

Is Ozark Miniatures still in business? I've sent 3 emails and called with no
response.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I got a response a few months ago from the email on the new website: [email protected]. 

The problem seems to be that Dave has medical problems and his son is trying to fulfill orders. Orders on the website seem to be shipped, but questions do not get answered.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

My experience with them has been if you have a question, figure it out for yourself or just guess or gamble. But usually like what I end up with but have also had some surprises when what I ended up with was not what I expected, lost on the gamble.

Doug


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

I ordered some products from Ozark over a month ago, still haven’t received the order nor a tracking number... how long should I expect to wait? Does anyone have a good guess?
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

S.B.A. said:


> I ordered some products from Ozark over a month ago, still haven’t received the order nor a tracking number... how long should I expect to wait? Does anyone have a good guess?
> Thanks,
> Sean


I recently placed an order on-line with no interaction other than an automatically generated email confirming the order. It arrived about a week later (small items, sent via USPS).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

chama said:


> I recently placed an order on-line with no interaction other than an automatically generated email confirming the order


Me too. I just placed an order online, got a confirmation the same day (6th) and today a Shipment email arrived with a tracking number.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys I recently had an ordered filled by Ozark. Communication has been spotty but very helpful when it has come. I cannot tell you if my order was fully or partially filled as I have not been able to travel to the location I had it delivered to yet.


----------

